# My pretty ERS Paper - pics and videos



## Patrick82

I wanted to enable the possibility of ERS Paper while having a girlfriend so this time I made it look as pretty as possible. I put all the cables in a small area behind my display. But the DC cables and USB cable were too long so I had to find a way to bundle them together without interference from the cable, so I wrapped them into foam squares with a hole in the middle. Then I put pieces of toilet paper rolls at the corners and taped ERS Paper around everything. It looks very pretty like a Christmas gift.


----------



## Patrick82

It is important that the ERS Paper is at least 1 cm from what it is shielding, otherwise it sounds muddy and quiet. When done properly it should sound very clear with more ambient decay, and loads of resolution.


----------



## Patrick82




----------



## Patrick82

+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._ 




+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._ 




+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._ 




+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._


----------



## bcpk

toasting in an epic bread


----------



## rosgr63

Did you wrap your wonderful Judge Cable?
 Shame upon you!


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rosgr63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you wrap your wonderful Judge Cable?
 Shame upon you!_

 

I had to wrap my Judge to stop the rabbits from chewing on it.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Did you wrap the rabbits with ERS paper?

 Looking at the pics reminds me of the SAW movie I watched last week.


----------



## rosgr63

Why didn't you use a Hello Kitty ERS paper?

 PS Did you say rabbits or rats?


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rosgr63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_PS Did you say rabbits or rats?_

 

Rabbits. They could be big rats as well, I don't know. All I know is they like to chew on stuff and poop all over my bed.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you wrap the rabbits with ERS paper?_

 

The rabbits aren't here now, they are at my girlfriend's place.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking at the pics reminds me of the SAW movie I watched last week._

 

So I should not show this to my girlfriend? She will come here soon and bring her rabbits, what excuse will I give to stop her from coming? I will say "Remember when the rabbits used my bed as toilet, I just did the same thing."

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rosgr63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why didn't you use a Hello Kitty ERS paper?_

 

That's a great idea. I could use some sort of Hello Kitty fabric around everything.


----------



## bcpk

Are you not concerned by the interference caused by the Carbon-12 decay in the books you're using to hold down your speakers? Do you wear an ERS paper jumpsuit while grooving to your tunes? The human body has en electromagnetic field too, remember.


----------



## John2e

I think the most disturbing thing I have ever read in your "posts" is;












 You have a girlfriend


----------



## John2e

My appologies I reread the posts and it makes sense.






 She travels with rabbits


----------



## Armaegis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the most disturbing thing I have ever read in your "posts" is;












 You have a girlfriend_

 

In the grand tradition of the internet... Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## rosgr63

Patrick, next time you shoot a video get one of your women to speak, it'll improve the SQ immensely!
 Finally please persuade your girlfriend to chase the rats away from your wonderful cable we don't want anything happening to it!


----------



## John2e

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Armaegis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In the grand tradition of the internet... Pics or it didn't happen!_

 


 I'll take him by his word as I do not want to see two adults rolling around in rabbit crap wearing hello kitty pj's.


----------



## rosgr63

John2e I'd like to see that, it'll be fun.
 That's Patrick's next video, not sure if the'll be wearing any pj's though!
 But I am worried about the cable, the magnets, the rats, oh I won't sleep tonight.


----------



## John2e

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rosgr63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_John2e I'd like to see that, it'll be fun.
 That's Patrick's next video, not sure if the'll be wearing any pj's though!
 But I am worried about the cable, the magnets, the rats, oh I won't sleep tonight._


----------



## CrazyRay




----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the most disturbing thing I have ever read in your "posts" is;












 You have a girlfriend_

 

Or wife, as he posted this 1 month ago:
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just asked my underage girlfriend if she wants to get married this week, she said yes. Her mother will sign the documents so it is ok._


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I thought you said you didn't have a bed, and sleep on the floor?


----------



## cheemo

whoa interesting cable setup...perfect for going down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Bones13

I think there is an ERS paper factory somewhere with Patrick's name on the front. Just imagine all those people he is keeping employed.


----------



## rosgr63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Or wife, as he posted this 1 month ago:_

 

Patrick has a great dilemma:

 ERS Paper + Power Cables or Wife?

 I am sure he'll make the right choice!

 (Don't give up the cables Patrick!)


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought you said you didn't have a bed, and sleep on the floor?_

 

Yes, on a thin mattress on the floor, you can see it in video.


----------



## Bullseye




----------



## Patrick82

I'm hearing crazy improvements in clarity and dynamics! My Adam A7 used to sound muddy and veiled, but after I wrapped everything with ERS Paper they don't sound muddy anymore.

 People who tried ERS Paper said that it makes it too warm and muddy, but this is not the case when separating it more than 1cm from what it is shielding. It's like opening up a window to the music and you hear all the low-level details which are clear and detailed. Music is very open and it breathes. Background is dead black and the details are crazy white! The dynamics are boosted up and there is more resolution and low-level detail. ERS Paper is so amazing!


----------



## rosgr63

Next step: Wrap your girlfriend in ERS Paper (Hello Kitty variety) and see if she improves in any way.
 If not it's t1me for a change!


----------



## Patrick82

I was wrong before when I said RGC-24 Ground Conditioners are a better value than ERS Paper. *ERS Paper is the best value in audio* when properly implemented! I remember when I had the ERS Paper 0.5cm from my headphone cable, the warmth and muddiness was unbearable, the music didn't breathe. 1cm is the absolute minimum. I think even 2cm is needed, that's what I'm using now and there is no warmth or muddiness whatsoever, there is just boosted everything! People don't know what they are missing.


----------



## Bullseye

I know I can have the same just by believing. It is all in your head mate. You are speaking about separating this paper 1 cm from the cables. Where do the "manufacturers" specify that? You are just making things up. After all it is a damn paper! Extremely expensive, BTW.


----------



## krmathis

I live perfectly fine not knowing what I miss out of...


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bullseye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know I can have the same just by believing. It is all in your head mate. You are speaking about separating this paper 1 cm from the cables. Where do the "manufacturers" specify that? You are just making things up. After all it is a damn paper! Extremely expensive, BTW._

 

ERS Paper collects and stores RFI/EMI inside the paper, it doesn't dump it to ground and it doesn't reflect it. What will happen with all that energy stored? The energy field will increase in size until it reaches a point where it doesn't become any bigger anymore. I don't need to know physics or use measurement devices, I do physics using my ears and audio system, there is a 1cm energy field around the ERS Paper, I can hear it.


----------



## Reighlok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm hearing crazy improvements in clarity and dynamics! My Adam A7 used to sound muddy and veiled, but after I wrapped everything with ERS Paper they don't sound muddy anymore.

 People who tried ERS Paper said that it makes it too warm and muddy, but this is not the case when separating it more than 1cm from what it is shielding. It's like opening up a window to the music and you hear all the low-level details which are clear and detailed. Music is very open and it breathes. Background is dead black and the details are crazy white! The dynamics are boosted up and there is more resolution and low-level detail. ERS Paper is so amazing!_

 

Are you hearing improvements in transient response over 30K? I thought the Adam A7 had a problem with that.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I live perfectly fine not knowing what I miss out of... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ERS Paper made everything more revealing. I can hear the warm-up of my system much easier now. Before when I warmed up my system for 12 hours the difference was only subtle, but now it's HUGE! I thought the Adam A7 speakers were bad which didn't reveal the warm-up process as well as my K1000, but now I have found that it's not true, the A7 are very good, I just needed to wrap my whole system with ERS Paper to hear that.

 ERS Paper gives real improvements, not the side step "improvements" from EMU0404 to dCS Elgar Plus DAC or other "reference" sources. I have tried many expensive gear and they just made the sound worse. When I had dCS sources for $31 000 I didn't hear any improvements, I only heard a side step into a different flavor. The EMU0404 USB is $200 and is better IMO.

 If there are no tweaks, the high-end gear are better because they cover up the brightness which makes the music more relaxing and easier to hear. I also used tubes for a while because the brightness was too big. But high-end gear are just a band-aid to cover up the real problems.

 I also used Valhalla power cables to veil the sound, when Valhalla with Dual Filaments is used for the AC power signal it worsens and weakens the signal because the conductors vibrate more (AC vibrates more than DC). With Valhalla power I got the complete opposite effect of Virtual Dynamics vibration dampened power cables!

 I only use Valhalla's Dual Filament technology for low-level analog signals where a low dielectric is important. Dual Filament technology is 3+ times better than Single Filament when used as analog interconnect.


----------



## Patrick82

I just did a blind test comparing FLAC to WAV, the difference now is very huge!! I got 100% with 2 trials!


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Reighlok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you hearing improvements in transient response over 30K? I thought the Adam A7 had a problem with that._

 

What do you mean? Transients at 3000 Hz? The midrange used to be muddy but that was because RFI/EMI made it muddy. Using better speakers compensates for this flaw. If all tweaks are in place and all external influences are taken care of, I wonder if faster speakers will be audible to the human ear. You don't need anything better than Adam A7 to hear the improvements from tweaks.


----------



## Bullseye

lol.


----------



## logwed

My place looks similar enough to that... Why don't the ladies flock to my place!?!?!? I'm so lonely. You must tell me, Patrick, how did you find your fine mistress?


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you wrap the rabbits with ERS paper?_

 

For sure, you have to wrap the rabbits when they come back! They will introduce a lot of very noisy interference if you don't...

 Before I wrapped my cats they were very noisy, but now they're so quiet I barely notice them anymore


----------



## haloxt

If you were to entirely wrap something in several layers of aluminum foil with something like 6 inches of distance I'm guessing the shield would block out emf without affecting the cables, perhaps as efficiently as high permeability materials. Possibly a cheap alternative, but I won't be making a 6 inch radius cable shield anytime soon though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For sure, you have to wrap the rabbits when they come back! They will introduce a lot of very noisy interference if you don't...

 Before I wrapped my cats they were very noisy, but now they're so quiet I barely notice them anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Suffocation does have that effect


----------



## rosgr63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *logwed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My place looks similar enough to that... Why don't the ladies flock to my place!?!?!? I'm so lonely. You must tell me, Patrick, how did you find your fine mistress?_

 

Do you have the wonderful power cable Patrick has?


----------



## fluffygdog95

I wonder if there would be a way to isolate the volume pot and ers paper that. I must imagine the rotation of the pot to create a rotational disturbance that would mess things up. If you can shield the volume pot, maybe an adjustment of the knob would yield a more consistent flow of electrons. That might make it a bit more clear and not take as long to warm up.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Suffocation does have that effect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You could say they're *dead quiet...*


----------



## Baird GoW

For all the trouble your going through to do all this I still would like to know why your speaker placement is so poor. I'm sure if your speakers were set up in a correct placement they would gain more in performance than the performance that you say you have gained from shielding.


----------



## Patrick82

11-09-2009, 06:00 PM
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Should I wait with the ERS Paper tweak until we are married or do it now?

 

Wait!
 No need to upset her even more, at least not until you have married her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Or wife, as he posted this 1 month ago:_

 

Yes, but I failed to take your advice and wrapped with ERS Paper anyway, then she said she does not want to marry anymore. How can I resist wrapping when the ERS Paper is waiting in the closet? I only wrapped my Valhalla but she still didn't like it so I removed it and "repaired" my relationship by doing stuff for her which involves her and animals.

 Yesterday she came to my apartment with her rabbits, I don't think she noticed my fully wrapped ERS Paper system. They are camouflaged because the wallpaper is the same color, it looks so pretty when I look at it and the smell is great too! I'm still in love with ERS Paper!

 My girlfriend was supposed to stay here 6 days but she left upset after 16 hours because I like my computers more than I like her, she said it was disturbing. But computers are not ERS Paper so I think I'm ok?


----------



## Gbjerke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_11-09-2009, 06:00 PM



 Yes, but I failed to take your advice and wrapped with ERS Paper anyway, then she said she does not want to marry anymore. How can I resist wrapping when the ERS Paper is waiting in the closet? I only wrapped my Valhalla but she still didn't like it so I removed it and "repaired" my relationship by doing stuff for her which involves her and animals.

 Yesterday she came to my apartment with her rabbits, I don't think she noticed my fully wrapped ERS Paper system. They are camouflaged because the wallpaper is the same color, it looks so pretty when I look at it and the smell is great too! I'm still in love with ERS Paper!

 My girlfriend was supposed to stay here 6 days but she left upset after 16 hours because I like my computers more than I like her, she said it was disturbing. But computers are not ERS Paper so I think I'm ok?_

 

Well your computers are wrapped in it. Maybe she can't tell the difference. Maybe her rabbits scratched her eyes a little bit so she can't see?


----------



## rosgr63

You are fine Patrick, don't worry.
 Just call her back and show her your judge cable.
 I am sure she'll stay.


----------



## Baird GoW

Patrick did you see what i said about speaker placement?


----------



## b0dhi




----------



## rosgr63

bOdhi, please note, we love Patrick's ERS paper.
 We are now waiting for the girlfriend who likes ERS paper audition!
 Since you have an artistic flair can you help?


----------



## IPodPJ

This is one of the funniest threads I think I've seen on Head-Fi. Some of you are freakin' hysterical.


----------



## scootermafia

You still haven't unlocked the magic of the ERS paper! If you peel back the textile outer coating and breathe in the nickel-coated carbon fibers, they will protect your lungs from EMI/RF.


----------



## rosgr63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IPodPJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is one of the funniest threads I think I've seen on Head-Fi. Some of you are freakin' hysterical._

 

I am grateful to Patrick for his great sense of humor and his devotion to cables, ERS paper, computers, animals, girls etc, etc, etc...


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick did you see what i said about speaker placement?_

 

Yes. But I have not been able to find a better place for the speakers. My apartment is 24m² with living room, hallway, bathroom and kitchen. Is it too small?


----------



## rosgr63

No it's not small at all, it can fit a nice extra large Emperor Size bed!
 And your pets, ERS Paper, Audio Gear, The Cable, and maybe the girlfriend.
 PS do you have a toilet?


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes. But I have not been able to find a better place for the speakers. My apartment is 24m² with living room, hallway, bathroom and kitchen. Is it too small?_

 

I have a 10x10 feet room and i figured out a way to do it. same goes with a friend of mine.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a 10x10 feet room and i figured out a way to do it. same goes with a friend of mine._

 

How did you do it?


----------



## Patrick82

+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._


----------



## rosgr63

Patrick do you have electricity?
 I think you are using a hand generator.
 Love the rabbits, specially that naughty one.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Just, wow...


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rosgr63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patrick do you have electricity?
 I think you are using a hand generator._

 

My room is so dark that I need to use a flashlight. I use one of those you can attach on the forehead, this way I can tweak with both hands. I used to put the flashlight into my mouth before.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rosgr63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Love the rabbits, specially that naughty one._

 

I think the naughty rabbit is the reason for my nightmares I started having recently (I dream of monsters). When I lock them in their cage and shut the lights off at night, I don't know what happens because when I shine the light at them they pretend like nothing happened. The same is true for my audio system, but apparently the ERS Paper protects from any damage that might occur.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My girlfriend was supposed to stay here 6 days but she left upset after 16 hours because I like my computers more than I like her, she said it was disturbing. But computers are not ERS Paper so I think I'm ok?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rosgr63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You are fine Patrick, don't worry.
 Just call her back and show her your judge cable.
 I am sure she'll stay._

 

I traveled to her at 5am in the morning to say that I like her more than my computers. Then she came to my place with her rabbits again. She sat in front of my audio system to do her homework and I asked her if she wants to listen to music on my hugely upgraded system, she said yes. Then I asked her "does it sound better than last time?" she said no and asked if the books on top of the speakers have anything to do with it, I said yes, she asked what the difference was, I said there is more clarity, she said "you make up new stuff every time to get more clarity". Then I told her I will remove the books so she can hear the reduction of clarity, after the books had been removed she paused for a moment and then continued to do her homework. I think she was speechless. Showing her that I'm an audiophile felt like opening Pandora's box.


----------



## Gbjerke

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I traveled to her at 5am in the morning to say that I like her more than my computers. Then she came to my place with her rabbits again. She sat in front of my audio system to do her homework and I asked her if she wants to listen to music on my hugely upgraded system, she said yes. Then I asked her "does it sound better than last time?" she said no and asked if the books on top of the speakers have anything to do with it, I said yes, she asked what the difference was, I said there is more clarity, she said "you make up new stuff every time to get more clarity". Then I told her I will remove the books so she can hear the reduction of clarity, after the books had been removed she paused for a moment and then continued to do her homework. I think she was speechless. Showing her that I'm an audiophile felt like opening Pandora's box._

 

Or..maybe not?


----------



## rosgr63

Patrick, you should explain to your naive girlfriend that at 5am people and rabbits pursue other activities not studying.
 If she doesn't know what you mean ask her to watch the rabbits, the birds, the cats etc.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How did you do it?_

 

I have not redone my room yet but this is my friends setup
imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## Kpalsm

Your friend has the same AVR as me, and the computer tower I was planning to use when I build my new comp (changed my mind on that though, probably going with this instead).


----------



## somestranger26

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have not redone my room yet but this is my friends setup
imgur: the simple image sharer_

 

*waves hi*

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your friend has the same AVR as me, and the computer tower I was planning to use when I build my new comp (changed my mind on that though, probably going with this instead)._

 

Do I? The HK 3390 looks like all of Harmon Kardon's other receivers, this one is just stereo not 5.1 or anything.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *somestranger26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do I? The HK 3390 looks like all of Harmon Kardon's other receivers, this one is just stereo not 5.1 or anything._

 

Yeah guess that's a good point. Mine is actually an AVR254, it's a 7.1 receiver. I'm actually fairly displeased with it as a surround receiver. For playing music, the harman/kardon is unrivaled in it's price range though.


----------



## Baird GoW

I have the same HK 3390 as my friend its awesome
 I have yet to redo my room but at least the rc-10 comes with plugs in case they are near a wall it wont be boomy. But i did position them so they dont get early reflections.





 Waiting for my PRO 900s to arrive...


----------



## Kpalsm

Wish my camera was halfway decent, all I have is the one in my phone, but it gives you the general idea of my stereo setup...what camera do you use? It seems to take pretty decent pictures.






 Those are old Sansui S-517 speakers sitting next to a 32" Sony HDTV (turned it off so the picture wouldn't be even worse) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is that Foobar2000 I see on the right monitor? Our layouts are nearly identical, weird.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Baird GoW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have not redone my room yet but this is my friends setup
imgur: the simple image sharer_

 

I'm confused, my left speaker is as close to the wall as his?


----------



## Pageygeeza

Kpalsm: I see you're a big fan of FF music also. \o/

 And while I'm here......


----------



## Lazarus Short

OK, I just watched the Bunny Test Video. Way cool. Still waiting for photo or video of girlfriend. Don't film bunnies and figure we assume the girlfriend is real because you say she has bunnies, and so on...


----------



## rosgr63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lazarus Short* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, I just watched the Bunny Test Video. Way cool. Still waiting for photo or video of girlfriend. Don't film bunnies and figure we assume the girlfriend is real because you say she has bunnies, and so on...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Me Too

 Lazarus are you going to be a member of the panel in the Patrick's Perfect Woman competition?


----------



## Lazarus Short

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rosgr63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lazarus are you going to be a member of the panel in the Patrick's Perfect Woman competition?_

 

Not sure I'd want to...

 BTW, if
 the source is the brain and
 the transport is the lungs and
 the amp is the heart and
 the cables are the veins

 are the speakers the a**hole??????

 BTW #2: can anyone see the photoshop error in the photo of Chuck Norris in the above post?


----------



## rosgr63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lazarus Short* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not sure I'd want to...

 BTW, if
 the source is the brain and
 the transport is the lungs and
 the amp is the heart and
 the cables are the veins

 are the speakers the a**hole??????_

 

Patrick is best qualified to answer this!

 Meantime we need to nominate the panel members, any suggestions?


----------



## Pageygeeza

Lazarus Short: Because he's smiling?


----------



## Lazarus Short

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pageygeeza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lazarus Short: Because he's smiling?_

 

That's rare, but he is known to smile from time to time - I've seen it myself on _Walker, Texas Ranger._ But first of all, the foot at the end of the roundhouse kick which is (no doubt) aimed at the cameraman has been cropped out, and the fist behind his beard has been airbrushed out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But no, look at the hat...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for a panel to review Partick's women, we need Patrick's peers, Swedes who live in small, dark apartments and who speak in whispers. I'm only one eighth Swedish on my mother's side, so I don't qualify.


----------



## rosgr63

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lazarus Short* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As for a panel to review Partick's women, we need Patrick's peers, Swedes who live in small, dark apartments and who speak in whispers. I'm only one eighth Swedish on my mother's side, so I don't qualify._

 

Lazarus, we are looking for an international panel from Head-Fi, your input will be greatly appreciated!

 Please join!


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lazarus Short* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's rare, but he is known to smile from time to time - I've seen it myself on Walker, Texas Ranger. But first of all, the foot at the end of the roundhouse kick which is (no doubt) aimed at the cameraman has been cropped out, and the fist behind his beard has been airbrushed out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But no, look at the hat...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

At first I didn't know what you meant.

 That's no Photoshop error - Chuck Norris' hat _is_ the forest.


----------



## Baird GoW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm confused, my left speaker is as close to the wall as his?_

 

it is an optical illusion they are further away from back and side walls than they look and they are also not sitting back from the edge of a desk which gives early reflections (you could prob fix this by doing what I am doing now which is putting the speaker right at the front edge of the desk instead of sitting back away from the front edge (it made a difference for me)). I'm sure you will be able to figure out a way to make it fit.

 NOW SHOW US YOUR GIRLFRIEND!!! Was that her hand in the bunny video next to your left speaker?


----------



## Patrick82

ERS Paper is so great that when I switched from Adam A7 to Adam A5 I didn't notice any lack of bass! Everything is more revealing and it shows that the cheaper speakers have more resolution, vocals are amazing!


----------



## rosgr63

Patrick are you sure you are using ERS paper?
 I've heard that the rabbits eat it over Christmas and now you are using toilet paper instead!
 Is it true?


----------



## BaboonGuy

bump. anyone know where i can get some ERS paper in the US? got some Adam A5's coming and am interested in this...


----------



## Mambosenior

(Hey Chuck, buddy, where’s that gong?)


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Stick the rabbits in a Faraday cage and give the smaller one a full face shield helmet.....
   
  Peete.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I think this thread has run its course.


----------

